# Deca and anapolon 50.



## BIGGA (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi, im new to this forum but not to bodybuilding, ive trained for 3 years and went upi to 15 stone before taking a break for 2 years due to work and family commitments, (my daughter was born) i sort of lost my desire as i dropped to 13 stone and found it hard to get back into the gym and my motivation was gone.

Anyway 4 months ago i started training again and immediately realised what id been missing...the first 2 weeks was hard but then i saw gains and am hooked again, my weights are all increasing on my big lifts (though not impressive enough to post here...yet!) lol

In the past id tried a 10 week course of Deca and Sustanon 250, but was inexperienced and didnt realise what i was doing and mostly wasted the opportunity because it was a last ditch attempt to keep motvated when my daughter was born and my heart was,nt in it.

Now im back with avengence and hitting the iron hard again, so this brings me to my question...im taking a course of Deca @ 2ml a week for 8 weeks, also a friend gave me 50 anapolon 50 tabs to take 1 a day aswell as the deca.

Is this safe? i know naps are hard on the liver so im not planning on taking them for long...all i need to know is what it rates as a stack...in your opinions?

Also when this course is finished what will i expect in terms of dropping weight, and how can i get my natural test levels back to normal again?

also how long should i wait before doing another course? (i want an anabol and deca stack next)

Thank you for your time.

Im 28 yrs old, 5 foot 11 inches and 13 st 7lb's (and counting)


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

deca d bol is a good little combo,ive never done or heard of someone do deca napalon but it would work for sure

imo i would have stuck with the sus you did before


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Why use gear?

BTW post some pics of progress


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Bigga it's like hereing my own story. jjb is right you should have stuck to the sust and deca cycle its a good cycle, as far as i know you should always do test with deca. some people can suffer the deca dick(cant get it up) but the test will sort that out, there are other reasons of course, if you google sust or deca you will find out why.

as for pct (post cycle therapy) it is a must, deca can shut you down prety bad and could take over a year and more to recover. if you are planing on more kids get this in order

PCT: here are some of the drugs you need; Nolvadex-HCG,-Clomid.

Do some reserch on these, and the time you will need to start taking these will depend on the drugs you take


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

here is a little bit of info.

Post Cycle Recovery.

Testosterone interacts readily with the enzyme aromatase, which results in estrogen conversion. High circulatory levels of estrogen can lead to a number of issues including gynecomastia (the formation of male breast tissue, often referred to in slang terms as 'gyno' or 'bitch tits'), water retention and fat deposition. It is clear that some users are much more sensitive to the effects of increased estrogen levels than others, and may notice typical early signs of the condition even from using a very modest dose of testosterone such as 500mg weekly. The user should recognise these early warning signs which can be just one or a culmination of: swollen, puffy, painful, lumpy, itchy or tender nipples. Should any of these symptoms become apparent, it would be prudent to control both existing circulating estrogen and the level of future estrogen conversion. This is achieved through the use of a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) such as Tamoxifen (brand name Nolvadex) which, being a weak estrogen in itself will compete and occupy the breast tissue estrogen receptor rendering much of the troublesome circulating estrogen inert, and by the use of an anti-estrogen drug such as Proviron or Arimidex. These assist by binding and therefore blocking the effects of the enzyme responsible for estrogenic conversion, thereby reducing actual circulating estrogen levels. For more information see the article Combating Oestrogens and Progesterone.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

deca and oxy can be a nasty combo

think

water retention

gyno

erectile/ejaculation complications

shut down


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

ive got a friend on the naps but if am right you have to take more of them to get the same result as dbol cos i think the mg is lower.

the bread and butter cycle which has great results would be d/bol deca and sus but if you went to 15 stone natural i would stick to that.

am the moment and doing a simular cycle but swapped the deca for eq.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Anapolan.. big water gains, high side effects and you lose most of it afterwards! stick to what everyone is saying. I personnelly from reading dont like anapolans hence I have yet to start mine.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

dusty other way round chap, d bol is 5mg naps are 50mg


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

jjb1 said:
 

> dusty other way round chap, d bol is 5mg naps are 50mg


yes mate your right i meant to say that d/bol per mg is stronger so you need to in truth take less mg i have 10mg d/bol at the moment takin 30mg per day but to get the same effect with the naps probably be 150mg and more sides with bigger losses


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

d bol over naps in my case too ;-)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dusty said:


> yes mate your right i meant to say that d/bol per mg is stronger so you need to in truth take less mg i have 10mg d/bol at the moment takin 30mg per day but to get the same effect with the naps probably be 150mg and more sides with bigger losses


then either your oxy is not up to scratch, or your dbol is something else

there is no way on gods earth that 30mg of dbol will equal 150mg of oxy for size, strength, or anything else

i will say however that you are correct that mg/mg dbol is more effective, and absorbed better

why are you/did you ever take 150mg of oxy?

thats nuts


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

d bols for me just because of less of all the badies from oxy

easier to control a lower dose too


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> then either your oxy is not up to scratch, or your dbol is something else
> 
> there is no way on gods earth that 30mg of dbol will equal 150mg of oxy for size, strength, or anything else
> 
> ...


wires crossed mate i would never take naps i was trying to point out that d/bol is better per mg i didnt mean that litrally 30mg d/bol would ammount 150mg oxy,

am on a cycle of 30mg dbol per day but to get the same effect you would need more oxy per mg if that makes sense.

lol....and trust me dude i would never ever take oxy especially 150mg


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

dusty said:


> wires crossed mate i would never take naps i was trying to point out that d/bol is better per mg i didnt mean that litrally 30mg d/bol would ammount 150mg oxy,
> 
> am on a cycle of 30mg dbol per day but to get the same effect you would need more oxy per mg if that makes sense.
> 
> lol....and trust me dude i would never ever take oxy especially 150mg


You would get more strength and size gains from 50mg oxy than 30mg dbol by far


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> You would get more strength and size gains from 50mg oxy than 30mg dbol by far


i wouldnt say by far but since ive never tried it i couldnt comment, but the size would mostly be water and the strength gains and mass are harder to keep than on d/bol and if you can get hold of the russian d/bol which for some reason is just the dogs jangleys maybe its overdosed.

but my mate loves naps but he ignores the advice he is always just after size then when he has a sted crash he ignores more advice and ups the dose on his next cycle,

i see the shape he gets with naps and looks good in a t shirt but strip off he has far to much bloat.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe you should try oxy dusty

it is better than you think it is

if done correctly, its a good steriod

all compounds have their uses


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> maybe you should try oxy dusty
> 
> it is better than you think it is
> 
> ...


yes mate thats true all compounds do have there uses,

personally i have only got round to using a orals i just think i will stick to whats working at the moment.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Bit confused in this thread. Are you referring to Anapolans as Oxy or two seperate steroids. I know Paul mentioned they were good?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

anapalon/oxy/anadrol all the same thing


----------

